# South Korean Hostage Killed



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

> SEOUL, South Korea (CNN) -- Iraqi insurgents have killed the South Korean civilian they were holding hostage, according to a posting on the Islamist Web site "Voice of Jihad


http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/06/22/...tage/index.html

Well, it's done...again. Al Queda has killed another non-Muslim for publicity. No Arab country will condemn this event.
That Korean was a non-combatant, there to help this society rebuild itself. America and its allies had the best of intentions, but Iraq neither wants nor deserves a prosperous democracy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

who are the crusaders now?

What I mean is if we killed someone specifically because they were a Muslim, we would be admonished. They kill in the name of religion and target other religious groups specifically..... and not a peep...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Al Queda makes me sick with their outlashings and murders of innocent people (and don't anyone dare tell me we, the US, do the same). They make them pleed on television and then kill them. What does this prove? About the only thing it shows me is how afraid and small they truly are.

Joe


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think they want to send out messages


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

LaZy said:


> i think they want to send out messages


 Yeah the message is We have to get even tougher with them. I say treat Animals LIKE animals....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

garybusey said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > i think they want to send out messages
> ...


 agreed....if i were the men in charge, i'd turn them over to the iraqis and let them "deal" w/ them...no easy way out being shot to death....an eye for an eye.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

f*cking cowards

I can only imagine the outlash we'd hear if US or Israel or another western country were to hold some innocent muslim civilian hostage with demands and then kill them

but it's OK for them to do it since they worship allah


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> f*cking cowards
> 
> I can only imagine the outlash we'd hear if US or Israel or another western country were to kill some innocent muslim civilian hostage with demands and then kill them
> 
> but it's OK for them to do it since they worship allah


Well said










"Don't kill - Withdrawl" When will people realize withdrawing troops will not help any what so ever. These bastards kill there own citizens, they wont think twice about killing anyone else. We haven't understood our enemy yet - they as in the "terrorist" are religious nuts and I personally dont know how you fight a religious nut, I guess the only way to win is destory them all - with no regard. I dont know what its going to take to wake some people up - maybe a nuclear bomb going off - are a bio bomb killing millions of people, then maybe the smell of rotting flesh threw the streets of Newyork, LA, Seoul, Paris, DC, Rome, Berlin, will wake the idiots up.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

poor bastard.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Everytime Israel strategically targets a terrorist's home, everybody condems it. But when these terrorists kill an innocent person, nobody lifts an eyebrow. Why dont people understand that when Israel kills terrorists they are killing the same god damn terrorists as these who just killed the Korean. A terrorist is a terrorist whether they are in Iraq or in Israel.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Double standards are a bitch.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i feel bad for him b/c in the video he is clearly scared out of his mind. I look up to the italian who said "i'll show you how an italian dies". that was very brave to stand up to them.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

What the hell is there problems over there,just cause there mad at US doesnt give them the right to take it out on others.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

unfortunately we are dealing with animals, he was a goner as soon as they got him wether they decided not to send more troops or not, they have no respect for human life and are only obsesed with there "jihad"


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I wonder, how is the US killing thousands of innocent civilians and never acknowledging it better than what these people have done?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Genocide.. i want them all dead.. anyone who believes in that BULLSHIT religion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Denver said:


> I wonder, how is the US killing thousands of innocent civilians and never acknowledging it better than what these people have done?


 What? Where? How?

There has been some collateral damage because there is a war occurring. The insurgents are using mosque, schools, and houses as sheilds. Aljazeera and the liberal media would like you believe there is a systematic slaughter of innocent civilians, but that would be tactically pointless.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i got a ?

what is usa doing about all these killing eh????


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

LaZy said:


> i got a ?
> 
> what is usa doing about all these killing eh????


 not enough.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, how is the US killing thousands of innocent civilians and never acknowledging it better than what these people have done?
> ...


In Iraq of course. I don't think it's a big secret that thousands of innocent civilians have been killed by American hands in this war. Collateral Damage??? What a term for a murdered human being! I guess that's what this gentleman was also. I'm not saying it is a "systematic slaughter" of innocents by Americans, but what is the difference? They are still innocent and being killed.

PS, my friend here says that you are a cutie.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > i got a ?
> ...


 I think the better question is, "Why aren't the Iraqi people doing more about this?"

There must be some Iraqi civilians that are seeing this activity and not reporting it or informing their securrity forces about suspicious activity that's occurring.

I can't believe that insurgents are setting up roadside bombs big enough to disable an amored personnel carrier, and no Iraqi civilian knows about it until after it has detonated.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rest in peace


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
Of course, the US doesn't do body counts because non-coalition deaths are not important.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Denver said:


> PS, my friend here says that you are a cutie.


 <----









Compared to evry war that has preceded this military action, civilian casulties were remarkably low. Think about WWII, when whole fleets of bombers on both sides, used to dump their bombs on cities in hopes of disrupting the war effort.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> Of course, the US doesn't do body counts because non-coalition deaths are not important.


 Why should anyone care how many is killed? if they behead americans and others - I dont give a sh*t.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, how is the US killing thousands of innocent civilians and never acknowledging it better than what these people have done?
> ...


Denver - You really have some things out of line in your thinking. WE strike targets that are hindering the democatic movement, WE strike targets that are killing our troops and the troops of the other brave countries that have the balls to stand up to this terrorist bull crap.

THEY use children as shields knowing full well that we are going to come after them. THEY say that we struck a wedding party when in fact it was a holdover camp for terrorists that were coming across the border. THEY kidnap innocent people and kill them in one of the most horrible ways of torture. They sever their heads from their bodies with a semi-sharp to dull blade allowing them to scream until their vocal chords are cut. The mouth at this point will still move, but the scream is silent.

How in all that is holy can you compare the two. WE try to not harm civilians, but when they are used as shields by their own people that are supposedly fighting FOR them...what is to be done?

Jeffrey


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Denver said:


> Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> Of course, the US doesn't do body counts because non-coalition deaths are not important.


 Here is a good site, it lists some of the atrocities Saddam Hussein has committed in the past twenty years on his own people: http://www.state.gov/s/wci/fs/19352.htm

I guess the hundreds of thousands of Iraqi civilians killed by Hussein don't count because that wouldn't be America bashing.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> Of course, the US doesn't do body counts because non-coalition deaths are not important.


 Denver....this is war. There is a reason that the term "war is hell" came into being.

If the country was fighting us back and we were losing troops or other Americans, you would hear me saddened by the news, but I would not be outraged as I am now. They are beheading innocent civilians...they are nothing but a bunch of cowards.

They make me sick.

Jeffrey


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

By far, the most ignorant thread to date on P-FURY.COM.

Not worth replying to.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> By far, the most ignorant thread to date on P-FURY.COM.
> 
> Not worth replying to.


 but you just did, so obviously it is


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > By far, the most ignorant thread to date on P-FURY.COM.
> ...


 To what specific comment did I reply or give rebuttal to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

I sometimes really question whether it's worth our soliders' and civilians' lives and the hundreds of billions of dollars it costs to rebuild Iraq. Sometimes, I believe we should just help the Kurds build their own country of Kurdistan, and then get the hell out of there.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

down goes another one. really sad, especially it being a korean civillian. hopefully we'll soon have peace. i'm sick of all this sh*t. and those idiots give muslims a bad name. two of my best friends are sunni muslims [though very americanized]. it's a good thing that not too many people are judging all middle easterns with hatred. i'd hate to see rascism occur here like in the past with previous wars.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I just say one thing, some of YOU guys, Yes YOU! make me sick


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> I just say one thing, some of YOU guys, Yes YOU! make me sick


 How so? Was it Peacock? Ignore him, everyone else does.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > PS, my friend here says that you are a cutie.
> ...


 You dont know much about aviation do ya









theres no such thing as fleets of Bombers, its

Squadrons of Bombers







Fleets is for Ships


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


I can compare the two because murder is murder. Regardless of our intentions, killings of innocent civilians happens everyday at the hands of Americans. By the way, not all of which are human shields. And what does Iraq have to do with "terrrorist bull crap"? I haven't seen anything linking Iraqi's to terrorism before we started this war. I think the 9/11 commission confirmed that about a week ago if I'm not mistaken.

PS: How do you know that it was not a wedding party?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> ...


I don't see anywhere where I bashed Americans here. Simply pointed out some facts. I do see quite a bit of muslim bashing though







. How is it that because Saddam murdered 100's of thousands of people it makes it okay for us to murder 10K again?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

and how else should americans kill insurgents? w/ a bullet every single time? i think a precision guided bomb is justifiable and a perfect place and time to use. Would it be better to use a team of marines to storm into a place w/ a shootout only to risk insurgents, cilvians, and american lives? Dont think so. Also, these so called insurgents, its very easy to call them civilians when they're dead. How do you know the civilivans who are killed aren't really insurgents? The bastards lie, cheat, and stab their own people in the back and you support them? no doubt civilian deaths are sad but its hard to support those if they switch sides so easily.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

User said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> ...


 yea thats a good attitude







that comment just made me sick

what if you pop was a truck driver over there tryin to help rebuild and was kidnaped

by them guys and ended up a foot shorter would you care then??

i think we need to send a ton of troops over there and swarm the towns and cities and

there camps till they are gone and anyone with a gun in there hand sayin they hate

US is dead. just level the gaw damn place to the ground in a blitzkrieg type fashion

so they never see it comein in the most violent and disturctive way possible and ban

those stupid field journalist so they cant fuk up the surpise with reporting locations

and reporting with the light on







anyone see that it was towards the begining

of the war.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a fun website for you http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> ...


 Trust me, I hear you. It makes me sick to see this too. But they have their reasons. Obviously they cannot beat us in a conventional war. They are using the media and this brutality to their advantage and very well. Seeing the worldwide reaction to the Nick Berg video, it's not hard to see why two more hostages have been beheaded in the past week or two. I'm not saying what they are doing is right, just pointing out that Americans kill innocent people also, regardless of the methods used. As you said, war is hell, anybody in that region knows the risks they are taking.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

the difference is the iraqis specifically choose, plan, and execute people who are civilans there trying to rebuild their country...the US kills civilians that happen to be in the wrong place wrong time. Also, lots of the civilans killed are actually iraqis killed by the roadside bombs set by the iraqis themselves.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

f--k it! you know what this makes me feel like doing ? - going over there with about 300 pissed off united americans willing to die for their country and raise hell and kick some terrorist ass and do the same exact sh*t they are doing to their own people and see what that does. put that sh*t on their television. and suicide bomb the sh*t out of the suicide bombers themselves. not really but...

- honestly, these extreemists will not stop until they are defeated so we must continue to fight and give aid. 
- they want you to feel upset and get mad at your country for being there and make it look like we are letting innocent people die, making it sound like its our fault they are doing it. this thought that makes you want to leave is what the terrorists want you to feel, (terror) its how they work.
-its a mind game, and as long as poeple continue to disagree and dont support thier own countries actions and disagree with evil actions, THEY WIN. it causes disfunction within our countries from the ground up. its how terrorism works. 
you fear them, its what they want.

the only way to stop this sh*t is to fight it. -yes many innocent lives will be lost. but more will be brutally murdered, people will live in fear and more lives will continue to be lost if we dont stay there and dont support actions of our leaders. 
the ranks have to be held.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Denver,
diddye and others have made some good comments. How you fail to see the difference between these two distinctive actions, the Americans mistakingly killing a civilian and the cowards using a knife to cut off the head of an innocent to prove some B.S. point. A friend had that video of the American getting his head cut off playing and I walked in not knowing what he was playing (honest to God, I would never watch that knowingly). I saw about two seconds of it and turned away but the screams and gurgling I heard while walking away will stay with me. You are being ignorant, whether for the sake of playing devil's advocate or just good old liberal lust, I do not know. I suggest you open your eyes a little more and really read into what intent is and how the US and Jihad differ in tactics. Their faith is one of violence and lust (suicide bombings lead to virgins in their afterlife). They worship cardinal sins. That country has gone to hell, and hell is what we should bring them.

God bless all of our brave soldiers and those from the supporting countries who are fighting terrorism and the cowardess/corruption it stands for. My prayers go with all of them.

Joe


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

User said:


> > f*cking cowards
> >
> > I can only imagine the outlash we'd hear if US or Israel or another western country were to kill some innocent muslim civilian hostage with demands and then kill them
> >
> ...


 Unfortunately it is going to take an attack qualitatively worse than 911 to wake people up; then again, maybe not. The media might still be blaming America. I don't get it. Radical Islam has declared war on the West, and I keep hearing people pointing out what American atrocities have provoked this. Wake up!! We could concede to every demand, and radical Islam will continue their actions. It's the nature of the cowardly bully to get more violent the weaker its victim gets. I swear there is a mental disease out there, derived from some twisted sense of perverted ethics, to justify the enemy at all cost. If the media would report the innocent civilians getting beheaded in other world conflicts involving radical Islam, then those of you trying to understand your enemy would get the bigger picture. And why has there been such emphasis of America violating the geneva convention when these guys take it to an entirely new level?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

very true gennin.

- immovable mind, and only sword, -phil


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Genin, I do not fail to recognize the difference between the two actions. I understand that, and I understand that the end result is the same. I have sat here and tried to decide for myself, would I rather be beheaded, or have an enourmous bomb dropped on me, or be shot, or watch my child be shot accidentally....somehow I can't decide which of those would be worse. Innocent civilians will always die in wars. I just want to understand why Americans feel that it is okay and justified when they kill but not when others kill. I may seem to be playing devils advocate here, the only reason I joined in on this thread was because of the muslim bashing that was going on. Funny how you go from justifying American killings, to calling me ignorant, to saying that we should bring them hell. Just for the record, I do not support them...nor do I support the killings that we have committed.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> f--k it! you know what this makes me feel like doing ? - going over there with about 300 pissed off united americans willing to die for their country and raise hell and kick some terrorist ass and do the same exact sh*t they are doing to their own people and see what that does. put that sh*t on their television. and suicide bomb the sh*t out of the suicide bombers themselves. not really but...
> 
> - honestly, these extreemists will not stop until they are defeated so we must continue to fight and give aid.
> - they want you to feel upset and get mad at your country for being there and make it look like we are letting innocent people die, making it sound like its our fault they are doing it. this thought that makes you want to leave is what the terrorists want you to feel, (terror) its how they work.
> ...


You are absolutely right Bambino, if we back out, they'll build up and come to us, then it'll be worse. Last time we left them alone, 9/11 happened. We're going to have to fight them one way or another. In my opinion, better on their own soil than ours, put them on the defensive. F--king savages...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Denver said:


> Genin, I do not fail to recognize the difference between the two actions. I understand that, and I understand that the end result is the same. I have sat here and tried to decide for myself, would I rather be beheaded, or have an enourmous bomb dropped on me, or be shot, or watch my child be shot accidentally....somehow I can't decide which of those would be worse. Innocent civilians will always die in wars. I just want to understand why Americans feel that it is okay and justified when they kill but not when others kill. I may seem to be playing devils advocate here, the only reason I joined in on this thread was because of the muslim bashing that was going on. Funny how you go from justifying American killings, to calling me ignorant, to saying that we should bring them hell. Just for the record, I do not support them...nor do I support the killings that we have committed.


Believe me, a bullet or a bomb is a better way to go than a beheading. Of course sometimes these terrorists burn people alive. I agree with you that religion bashing can be dangerous. So here is a fair question: Is the ontological necessity of Islam that of conversion at all cost; or has a minority culture of violence hijacked what is otherwise a peaceful religion? If terrorism is a radical, extreme perversion of Islam, than the majority of Islamic people in the West(between America and Europe their are many), should, according to Reason, condemn terrorism and join the fight against it. I'm willing to concede for the moment that the Arabs living in Islamic countries may be too scared to speak out. Those in the free world should however.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 Sorry dude but thats the way I feel, If they [terrorists] can behead koreans and americans, and there's no out cry againest the action from the iraqis and other arabs - then I dont give a sh*t. Just about all these people understand is bloodshed and power.

But I understand they we cant become animals ourselfs by fighting animals.







But we have to become tougher with them.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Genin, I do not fail to recognize the difference between the two actions. I understand that, and I understand that the end result is the same. I have sat here and tried to decide for myself, would I rather be beheaded, or have an enourmous bomb dropped on me, or be shot, or watch my child be shot accidentally....somehow I can't decide which of those would be worse. Innocent civilians will always die in wars. I just want to understand why Americans feel that it is okay and justified when they kill but not when others kill. I may seem to be playing devils advocate here, the only reason I joined in on this thread was because of the muslim bashing that was going on. Funny how you go from justifying American killings, to calling me ignorant, to saying that we should bring them hell. Just for the record, I do not support them...nor do I support the killings that we have committed.
> ...


How do you know which is worse if you haven't experienced each of them?
I'm sure that people have been burned alive by American weapons in this war, I'm sure that people have been beheaded by weapons, I'm sure that people have been shot and bled to death, I'm sure that people have been trapped under rubble from bombs and so on and so on and so on.
"The dead know only one thing, that it is better to be alive" -Full Metal Jacket

As for your questions, since there are more muslims out there than any other religion I have to assume that not all of them are looking for conversion at all costs. I also assume that just as there are extremist christians, there are extremist muslims. I don't think that "hijacked" is a useful term to describe the muslim religion right now, I think that is a term people are using to validate their finger pointing at the entire Islam religion rather than condemning the few that are extremists. As for countries, I don't see what condemning these acts will accomplish anyway. Saudi Arabia condemned the 09/11 attacks, but most of the individuals who attacked were from there, as is Bin Laden. As far as I'm concerned I think condemning these things is a waste of time and solves nothing. Join the fight against terrorism? Well, I'm not joining it, so I don't see why I should have to expect other people here in the US to join it, if they are muslims or not.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Saudi Arabia was just playing face with the west nothing more.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Listen - the anti-war camp will NEVER, NEVER be satisfied with how we root out terrorism. Because no effective operation is possible without at least 1 civilian casualty, and the anti-war folks will tell you that even 1 death is unacceptable. The means and situations are irrelevant to them. So of course no middle-ground is acceptable to them, even when the actions taken now are by NO MEANS extreme. We root out hostile militant targets, THEY kidnap innocent civilian bystanders to murder. There is nothing more to it... all deaths are NOT equal, when the Islamic militants use places of worship and other civilian locales as refuge....


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Listen - the anti-war camp will NEVER, NEVER be satisfied with how we root out terrorism. Because no effective operation is possible without at least 1 civilian casualty, and the anti-war folks will tell you that even 1 death is unacceptable. The means and situations are irrelevant to them. So of course no middle-ground is acceptable to them, even when the actions taken now are by NO MEANS extreme. We root out hostile militant targets, THEY kidnap innocent civilian bystanders to murder. There is nothing more to it... all deaths are NOT equal, when the Islamic militants use places of worship and other civilian locales as refuge....


I guess I am part of the "anti-war camp". I don't believe that no civilian casualties are unacceptable. I just believe that Americans shouldn't take this stance like they are good and our enemies are evil. Frankly, that is not the case. I don't care if we kill millions of innocent civilians, I just don't wanna hear people crying and talking about how sad it is when one poor bastard gets whacked by our enemies. And turning that into a session of saying all muslims are evil and we should just go ahead and nuke em all because they are animals.

I have a question for you, if this was an American soldier that was caught and beheaded, would that be okay because he is a soldier and this is war?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Listen - the anti-war camp will NEVER, NEVER be satisfied with how we root out terrorism. Because no effective operation is possible without at least 1 civilian casualty, and the anti-war folks will tell you that even 1 death is unacceptable. The means and situations are irrelevant to them. So of course no middle-ground is acceptable to them, even when the actions taken now are by NO MEANS extreme. We root out hostile militant targets, THEY kidnap innocent civilian bystanders to murder. There is nothing more to it... all deaths are NOT equal, when the Islamic militants use places of worship and other civilian locales as refuge....


 Very true.

Left wingers dont never seem to talk about the 3,000 + american civilian casualties of 9/11 - only the civilian casualties that we kill, which is always the case.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Denver said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 OK, not all believe in conversion at all cost. What exactly the percentage might be is important. Also, what do the holy texts say? Extreme Christians, while dangerous in their own right, are not systematically executing a plan for the extermination of Western civilization. Their are some extremest Christian groups affiliated with Neo-Nazism, and that is a serious problem that should be addressed. But the Church has openly denounced such groups as anti-Christian.
The term hijacking is exactly the opposite of what you suggest. If mainstream Islam is essentially peaceful, then identifying an extremest minority that has hijacked the religion would prevent finger pointing at an entire group.  
As far as public condemnation by the Islamic citizens of the free world, that would demonstrate that mainstream Islam, once given democracy, denounces terrorism and finds it contrary to its essential teachings. Joining the fight does not necessarily mean fighting itself. It could mean something as simple as every Mosque in the free world should renounce financial ties to any government or institution that funds terrorism. That would be a great start.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 I have not as of yet ever read The Koran. So as for what holy texts say, I cannot comment on that. I have read The Bible though.

So anyhow, the Christian church has denounced certain extremist groups affliliated with them, what exactly did that accomplish?

Hijacked, is basically saying that something has been taken over. I'm not gonna go grab the webster, but when you hijack a plane, you have effectively taken control over that airplane. So if you Hijack a religion, you have effectively taken control of that religion, right? I may be way off base here, but I think that President Bush was the one who used this term first in reference to the terrorists? If so, you can draw your own conclusions from that. So what people are saying is that these extremists have control of Islam, and that basically all of Islam is a threat because these "terrorists" exist. I don't believe that to be the case.

How can the peaceful people Islam show that they denounce terrorism and that these acts are contrary to it's teachings, when the only publicity that is paid attention too is acts of terror? There are millions of peaceful muslims in the world this minute but I don't see them getting much press these days. Just as if a Christian committs an act of extremism, you aren't gonna see a story on my Mom and how she goes to Church every Sunday and loves everyone.

I agree, it would be nice if every Mosque out there denounced terrorism and cut all ties too governments and organizations that support these extremists. It would be a nice start.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> I have a question for you, if this was an American soldier that was caught and beheaded, would that be okay because he is a soldier and this is war?


 The civillian case much worse., but no, it would not be okay. Because it would be them taking a POW and then publicly murdering him, which is NOT the same as killing a soldier in combat.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The difference between Muslim 'extremists' and others? No other religious extremist group commits murder on the same scale, nor has the widespread international support that the Muslim terrorists have.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

So Enrigo is there any case where beheading someone is justified?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> So Enrigo is there any case where beheading someone is justified?


Not in the manner that they have been doing it, no.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Genocide.. i want them all dead.. anyone who believes in that BULLSHIT religion.


 THAT IS THE MOST IGNORANT STATEMENT IVE EVER HEARD ITS NOT THE RELIGION ITS THE EXTRMEISTS WHO USE IT TO MAKE THEIR POINT


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > So Enrigo is there any case where beheading someone is justified?
> ...


 So there is a manner in which you can behead someone and be justified? If so what is it?
And, is there a justification for killing innocent civilians ever?


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> And, is there a justification for killing innocent civilians ever?


No, definitely not *innocent* civilians



> So there is a manner in which you can behead someone and be justified?


If they have been proved to deserve it, with evidence.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Indonesia, Nigeria, Sudan, Phillipines, Kusavo, Algeria, etc, etc, .....I guess we could either blame Israel or America for these conflicts involving radical Islam. I wish one person who always turns around these atrocities by citing American ones would propose a sollution to all the world conflicts involving radical Islam. Somehow the argument always gets turned around to what America is doing wrong. Come on with it; let's hear an alternative sollution from the sympathizers.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Indonesia, Nigeria, Sudan, Phillipines, Kusavo, Algeria, etc, etc, .....I guess we could either blame Israel or America for these conflicts involving radical Islam. I wish one person who always turns around these atrocities by citing American ones would propose a sollution to all the world conflicts involving radical Islam. Somehow the argument always gets turned around to what America is doing wrong. Come on with it; let's hear an alternative sollution from the sympathizers.


 EXACTLY !!!

That's what I've been trying to say in some other threads as well - there are a ton of world conflicts that somehow involve muslims, they just don't all get as much publicity. It's not just muslims vs. the West, it's muslims vs. any other culture or nation that happens to be in the vicinity. Maybe, just maybe it's something that's taught in their religion that makes it impossible for them to co-exist with everyone else


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


Civilian casualties are justified when taking out other targets, and the overall result is for the greater good... Islamic militants hide themselves and weapons in civilian areas... Their point in doing this is two-fold... on the one hand, we are hesitant to attack them when there will be many civilian casualties... on the other hand, if we DO decide that our attack is justified, any civilian casualties can be blamed on US and not them. This presents the dilemma... But I beleive the civialian casualties are a necessary evil. (This is one example of the MANY ways they use civilians as 'shields')

If you are talking about cutting a guys head off with a damn knife, NO, it is never justified.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> If you are talking about cutting a guys head off with a damn knife, NO, it is never justified.










Especially when it takes a painful while to do so.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

As far as civilian casualties go - better them than us...

Like Enriqo said - those fuckers are cowards that hide among civilian areas so after we bomb the sh*t ouf of them they can cry to UN or any liberal douchebag that will listen and start screaming about "human rights"...


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Indonesia, Nigeria, Sudan, Phillipines, Kusavo, Algeria, etc, etc, .....I guess we could either blame Israel or America for these conflicts involving radical Islam. I wish one person who always turns around these atrocities by citing American ones would propose a sollution to all the world conflicts involving radical Islam. Somehow the argument always gets turned around to what America is doing wrong. Come on with it; let's hear an alternative sollution from the sympathizers.


 I have a solution idea, get out of their countries







.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Denver said:


> I have a solution idea, get out of their countries :rasp: .


 riiiight.. I guess if it were up to you everyone else would get off "their" planet altogether ?


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> I have a solution idea, get out of their countries


*We Can't.*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Denver said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 they are not innocent.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 So if this beheading leads to South Korea leaving Iraq, then that is for the greater good of the people doing it, and is therefore justified, right? Especially since civilian casualties are a necessary evil.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > I have a solution idea, get out of their countries :rasp: .
> ...


 Please, we're not over there to save them from themselves and get nothing out of it :laugh: .


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

fishypoo2 said:


> > I have a solution idea, get out of their countries
> 
> 
> *We Can't.*


 Can't means Won't.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> So if this beheading leads to South Korea leaving Iraq, then that is for the greater good of the people doing it, and is therefore justified, right? Especially since civilian casualties are a necessary evil.


What the hell is your point Denver!?











> Can't means Won't


No, it means we *can't*, and if we *can't*, we *won't*!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Denver said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Indonesia, Nigeria, Sudan, Phillipines, Kusavo, Algeria, etc, etc, .....I guess we could either blame Israel or America for these conflicts involving radical Islam. I wish one person who always turns around these atrocities by citing American ones would propose a sollution to all the world conflicts involving radical Islam. Somehow the argument always gets turned around to what America is doing wrong. Come on with it; let's hear an alternative sollution from the sympathizers.
> ...


 I'm bringing up conflicts that predate either American or Israelie involvement. These are situations that preexist any war on terror. Should the native Indonesians or Algerians leave their country?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Point is we kill innocent civilians for our own reasons, just as they do.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> Point is we kill innocent civilians for our own reasons, just as they do


Yes, but, unlike them, we don't target innocent people, nor do we kill nearly as many. And, we are protecting millions more of innocents...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Denver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 You're making less and less sense.

Who's over there not to save themselves ? People in Nigeria and Sudan who've been living there since the dawn of civilization ?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 You're right, another reason we are over there is to stop muslim extremists who happen to have it in for us...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Denver said:


> Point is we kill innocent civilians for our own reasons, just as they do.


 no, no, no there mr. miss-the-point of everything everyone says to try and make their own argument







. We do not actively choose to kill these civilians! It is an accident because those extremists hide out in civilian quarters and we have no choice but to fire or be killed. The beheadings are intentional, delayed, and cold blooded. You said in a response to my post that you understand the difference, but I will say to you again that no you do not







.

furthermore, the comment of lets get out of their country then....absolutely ridiculous







. that would be very smart of us to bend to the will of these extremists so that they can boast and gain confidence over their victory. A democratic society will never be put into place with an attitude like that.

Joe

treason...ain't it a b*tch!


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> Please, we're not over there to save them from themselves and get nothing out of it :laugh:


Everything that happens in this world affects us all. If we back out of every country but our own, everything will not be "hunky dory" with the world. As a matter of fact, it will get a hell of a lot worse. Besides, what's wrong with being involved in foreign affairs in order to get something for yourself? I suppose you've got this humongous oil rig in your backyard that will supply the U.S. with enough oil?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Denver said:


> So Enrigo is there any case where beheading someone is justified?


 in the court of law where a person is convicted and beheading is the accepted form of capital punishment and in a humane way....not w/ a small knife w/ a sawing motion.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am very glad to see that the majority of members on this forum have their head on their shoulders instead of up their ass


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> I am very glad to see that the majority of members on this forum have their head on their shoulders instead of up their ass


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Denver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 so denver....tell me this....what has the US gotten out of this conflict for our "selfish ways"? The only thing i can think of is security.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

It is fine with me if Denver has his head screwed on his ass -- that way he can have a better view of us kicking his ass!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

bassfisherman said:


> It is fine with me if Denver has his head screwed on his ass -- that way he can have a better view of us kicking his ass!


 no that's not how things go around here







. It gets me fired up to, but I like having these political discussions because it is interesting to see what people believe. I want to encourage Denver to keep on posting, even though I very strongly disagree with him. Consider it a challenge to try and turn him towards the view that America is a good and fair country; not one who goes out intentionally trying to kill civilians. lets all put our nice faces on and put our good foot forward.

Joe


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Genin said:


> bassfisherman said:
> 
> 
> > It is fine with me if Denver has his head screwed on his ass -- that way he can have a better view of us kicking his ass!
> ...


 jeez man it was a joke


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

bassfisherman,
I know that, and my intention wasn't to try and scold you or anything. I just didn't want a slew of "kick his ass" or "yeah i'd beat his ass" posts to come in. Sorry if I came off as overbearing. I just want the same amount of respect shown to every member, I think that is what makes P-fury so good....everyone respects eachother or at least behaves decorously :laugh: .

Joe


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok...i wont make those kind of remarks anymore. sorry.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> QUOTE (bassfisherman @ Jun 23 2004, 03:19 AM)
> It is fine with me if Denver has his head screwed on his ass -- that way he can have a better view of us kicking his ass!
> 
> no that's not how things go around here . It gets me fired up to, but I like having these political discussions because it is interesting to see what people believe. I want to encourage Denver to keep on posting, even though I very strongly disagree with him. Consider it a challenge to try and turn him towards the view that America is a good and fair country; not one who goes out intentionally trying to kill civilians. lets all put our nice faces on and put our good foot forward.
> ...


joe-
thats exaclty how i feel. these people, usually far left liberal sob's dont uphold facts or even know of the facts. they state their opinions based on about 96.5% of what they've seen on TV news and go from there.- ooohh our gas prices are going up my wallet hurts, us troops need to withdraw. -I DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I HEARD THAT sh*t SAID







, it made me sick and want to beat the crap out of them, send them to ground zero and then to iraq and see how they interperate the situation then. these people are basing opinions, on opinions and missleading information.







they really arent doing thier own research on: HISTORY, war tactics, politics, economy, UN, and news. important sh*t like that, that will give pertinent information to individuals with the nations/worlds dealings at hand. 
-when people dont their research, it makes me very upset and i feel thay shouldnt even be entitled to voice an opinion unless they can state FACTS.









who agrees?








-phill


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree, Phil. The media is feeding them propaganda and searching for any (even small) crack in our government to pounce upon. They believe people will say, "ooh they're right let's believe everything they say."


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hey you know what, ive read alot of the bible old and new testament. also im reading the book of mormon. you know what i can see unfolding... 
i could see the seccond coming of Christ happen if the evil things persist as they have been. such as terrorism and nations commiting evil abominations. 
when have they ever been so rampant as much as now? -never.
alot of the stuff in there has already been fulfilled and some that is being fulfilled right as we speak, and some still to come. its crazy. so i repent.

but seriously you can agree or disagree with me i dont care. at least im doing my research. - so do yours, and have your own opinion.

a gift of advice,- remember who foretold and please
dont hate or dog on me for this, as its my studied opinion.

i see terrorism as being a large part of the destruction of the land with what it does to peoples minds. - it causes alot of problems to add to the ones we already have.

im thankful for the teachings i study. i will always support the declaration of independance, and our constitution... until they become corrupt or changed-
I SUPPORT AMERICA 100%!








GO USA!!!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

fishpoo- dude thanx. its true though its rediculous.
peace -phil


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Everyone I work with has started to read there bibles - kinda freaky of you ask me. Its amazing because my grandparents use to tell me stories about events and it seems like there're happening - freaky









Anyway if thats what you want to do - do it dont care what others think.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Genin said:


> bassfisherman,
> I know that, and my intention wasn't to try and scold you or anything. I just didn't want a slew of "kick his ass" or "yeah i'd beat his ass" posts to come in. Sorry if I came off as overbearing. I just want the same amount of respect shown to every member, I think that is what makes P-fury so good....everyone respects eachother or at least behaves decorously :laugh: .
> 
> Joe


 Thanks for handling that Joe.

I still have yet to see one good comment regarding the apparent double standard at work here...

Ok, FOR THE SAKE OF ARGUMENT, say we have killed 10,000 Iraqi civilians... I dont believe this but I am making an argument... they were killed not because their race or religion, but honestly, because they were in the wrong place at the wrong time when America is going after evil men who tortured and killed thousands along with destabalizing an entire region.

The double standard exists here because these men are being decapitated based on religious motives, because they are not Muslim. Now if America took one prisoner out of Abu Gharab (sp?) and put him in front of a camera. Declared to the world that we are Christian, and they are infidel Muslims and deserve to die..... then proceeded to either cut his head off or shoot him in the face...

THERE WOULD BE WORLDWIDE OUTRAGE.... Muslim countries would throw up their arms wondering how we could do this to a poor poor "muslim".

Now, these terrorist f*cking scum stand up and do the same thing, kill us because we arent Muslim, kill us because we are in "their land" and we are the "infidels"...

Sure it makes the news..... pictures are broadcast everywhere... BUT BARELY A PEEP FROM ARAB GOVERNMENTS ...

Fact of the matter is they dont give a sh*t ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Denver said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 beheading a person can be justified by a person's beliefs. maybe the question should be to you, why WOULDN'T a beheading be justified? what makes us right and them wrong? the extremists have their own set of beliefs. it just so happens that beheading falls into their set of standards.

everyone knows that morals and standards are all subjective. so what makes you think that our beliefs are better than the people of al-qaeda?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

xenon-
very true.

hyphen-
did you know thier justifications are to cause a disorder amongst the citizens of UN nations and create fear and an uprising so we will withdraw, so they can continue their cowardly rule by forced terror. thats why many of the people are muslims there: because if theyre not muslims they will be publically executed. 
also,


> everyone knows that morals and standards are all subjective. so what makes you think that our beliefs are better than the people of al-qaeda?


 -we dont intentionally go and kill innocent civillians beacause they are not christians or catholic or methodist, or jews. now lets say you belonged to a religion i listed and you were in iraq, you would eventually be murdered because you were not muslim. that is why our beliefs are better than al-qaedas, no im not sayin that they are better than muslim, just al-qaedas.

did you know smart bombs fall into our set of standards? thats why we use them.









just a Q to get some responses;
- now who many people would do that? die for your faith? id step up and show them how i die. but you would catch me fighting first. isnt that how Christ died...
but with out the fight?

oh, xenon...-
-muslims have been reeking havok in the middle east decapitating people for thousands of years. do you think before the gun was invented they executed infindels with a differrent method? -of course not. they used short swords/daggers like slylie's blade. does anybody remember a somewhat similar event when the cccp tried to occupy this region about 15-20 years ago? the same type of barbarric executions were happening then. beheading russian soldiers and infindels left and right beacause they were tying to strike fear. they broadcasted it on television too. and guess what happened to them... they withdrew and terrorism accomplished its goal. not because of shear power, but because of a weakness/unsturdyness that the russian gov. felt, because of the citizens not being behind the militarys actions.
now we are occupying, and these rat bastards are doing the same sh*t. we cant let it bring our confidence down! and as for the innocent death toll on both sides, RIP.:rock: for a nation to prosper in peace many must fall and lay down their lives. its a sacrafice we must take to rid tis region of this slimy ass organization algeziera (sp?) and other terrorist groups. we have to build and restore it better than we found it. were halfway thier lets stay strong.

as for homeland security... -if your 21, go buy a gun and get a CHP or CWP and protect your familly.

-phil


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> hyphen-
> did you know thier justifications are to cause a disorder amongst the citizens of UN nations and create fear and an uprising so we will withdraw, so they can continue their cowardly rule by forced terror. thats why many of the people are muslims there: because if theyre not muslims they will be publically executed.
> also,
> 
> ...


thanks for avoiding the question. anyhow, allow me to retort:

you say that the al-Qaeda network is performing terrorist acts to cause disorder amongs the UN? uhm, okay. that's why they released the russians that they had kept hostage, right? you DO realize that russia is part of the un, right? and you DO realize that russia did not partake in the invasion of iraq, right? so, that proves a point, no? if al-qaeda was out just to strike fear into everyone, wouldn't they have killed the russians?

everything that you had written made absolutely no reference to my question despite your quoting me. so what makes us better than them? the fact that they kill publicly and we do it behind closed doors? we're the western world, they aren't. i'm sorry to be the one to break it to you, but not everyone believes in what we do, and not everyone has been exposed to the western culture.

do i believe that al-qaeda is doing the right thing in executing innocent civillians? no. but i that doesn't make my opinion or beliefs any better than theirs. and that's where you need to open up your mind. all that's happening right now is the u.s. is planting a seed in the middle east.

[p.s. you mention discrimination. i've got something to shed some light on for ya buddy. 1] internment camps 2] colored peoples bathrooms 3] chinese railroad workers 4] ellis island 5] massacre of native americans. the list goes on. america isn't better than anyone.



> did you know smart bombs fall into our set of standards? thats why we use them.:nod:


that made absolutely no sense.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

your serious right?








sorry-
i dont think u understand...dude im not talkin present invasions this was old skool. sh*t i read about and documentaries ive seen- russian soldiers gettin cut and blasted w/ blind folds. for being the infindel occupyers. 1980s bro. do your research b4 u try popin sh*t (cccp/ussr - middle eastern conflict weapons trade) weather for what reason(s) they were there, i think mental defeat is why they were pushed out.

[/QUOTE]you say that the al-Qaeda network is performing terrorist acts to cause disorder amongs the UN? uhm, okay. that's why they released the russians that they had kept hostage, right? you DO realize that russia is part of the un, right? and you DO realize that russia did not partake in the invasion of iraq, right? so, that proves a point, no? if al-qaeda was out just to strike fear into everyone, wouldn't they have killed the russians?


> -see below-
> im answering your Q's in order here-->
> - no not the united nations (UN), i meant a nation that stands up against the evil regime; a united nation,- (like the states, brittain, germany etc).
> - during the cccp/ussr - middle eastern conflict weapons trade thing they HAD russian infindel prisoners and they DID kill them.
> ...


planting a seed


> to provide future buziness
> with iraq. - possibly for oil, dont all nations reside on the earth?
> 
> 
> ...


 why WOULDN'T a beheading be justified? what makes us right and them wrong? the extremists have their own set of beliefs. it just so happens that beheading falls into their set of standards.


> ummmmmmm lets see why i might have said that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

before i even begin to read that horror that you call english, i'll have to ask you to spell even remotely properly and maybe fix those [.quotes]. it's too early in the morning to read 6th grade english.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

take it easy were only usin 10 % of our brain power. whats the rest for?
im way over your head hyph. so its cool no sweat...lol :laugh: 
sorry the qoutes didnt work. my bad.









hey you know what im gonna do, run for president of the united states!!! LOL jk









arrivederci


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dont be hatin hyphen







lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you're way over my head when you think that humans use only 10% of our brain? haha. first people claim it's 2%, now 10%. the fact of the matter is, mr 6th grade english, that we use more around 90% of our brains. we only use ROUGHLY 10% at any given time.

anyhow, i'll pwn you a bit later. your paragraphs are an eyesore. you even misspelled layman...how ironic..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

hyphen said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen-
> ...


 Hyphen, like everyone else trying to be openminded, you refuse to address the issue that a number of world conflicts unrelated to the situation in Iraq involve Islamic extremests. I have yet to hear one rational sollution to the worldwide phenomenon of Islamic terrorism. Every time the argument gets turned around to American mistakes and that we're no better. We can keep concentrating on our moral and diplomatic flaws, and the enemy will continue mobilizing against us.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

phil it is nice to see you so active in this thread. I have enjoyed your posts.

xenon, great post and how true. i couldn't imagine the crap the US would get if we duplicated any actions taken on us.

hyphen, calm down brother. no need to start insulting so much. the 6th grade stuff wasn't cool. take it easy and stick to topic.

Joe


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> phil it is nice to see you so active in this thread. I have enjoyed your posts.
> 
> xenon, great post and how true. i couldn't imagine the crap the US would get if we duplicated any actions taken on us.
> 
> ...


 he started it


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Genocide.. i want them all dead.. anyone who believes in that BULLSHIT religion.
> ...


 EXACTLY! SO many people feel that it is the Islamic faith....IT ISN'T! We are talking radicals that are not even supported by others in the Islamic faith.

Good point!

Jeffrey


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hyphen:


> if al-qaeda was out just to strike fear into everyone, wouldn't they have killed the russians?


By releasing them, the terrorists are trying to get people to believe they are merciful and question their own motives for attacking them. And, they're showing the potential they have for killing them. Why else would they kidnap people?



> i'm sorry to be the one to break it to you, but not everyone believes in what we do, and not everyone has been exposed to the western culture


They don't have to. But, when some of them believe that they have to kill us, what do you suggest we do about it? Sit back and let them!?



> [p.s. you mention discrimination. i've got something to shed some light on for ya buddy. 1] internment camps 2] colored peoples bathrooms 3] chinese railroad workers 4] ellis island 5] massacre of native americans. the list goes on. america isn't better than anyone.


We solved those ourselves didn't we? Especially since the entire world had been doing that at one time or another.



> before i even begin to read that horror that you call english, i'll have to ask you to spell even remotely properly and maybe fix those [.quotes]. it's too early in the morning to read 6th grade english.


How about we stay on topic and stop bashing other people's grammar/writing skills.







You're not perfect yourself, you know.



> he started it


Yeah, but you took it low.








fishypoo2


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so you're really sure of their motives when they kidnapped the russians eh? why would they should mercy to a country that already has nothing to do with the current situation? "oh, you guys aren't doing anything to us, but we're going to show our power anyway".

they're killing us because we killed them. do i suggest we sit back and do nothing? no, but the u.s. started this mess to begin with. what if another country invaded the u.s. for our resources and killed many of us. and our people sided with the invaders but a militant group came up...i don't know about you, but if some foreigners tried to invade my country, i'd be pretty pissed. i'm pretty sure i'd kill them too.
i'll be damned if someone's going to invade my country, kill my people, and call me wrong for killing them in return.

YES WE RESOLVED THE ISSUES OURSELVES. SO WHY DON'T WE LET THE GOD DAMN IRAQIS LET THEM SETTLE THEIR PROBLEMS FOR THEMSELVES. they're not little children that need to be baby fed. we stuck our noses in their business and are facing the consequences. civillian or not, they're there because it was their choice.

and bashing other people's grammar, i only bash him because he insulted my intelligence. the fact of the matter is, he's in no place to be doing so. he calls me a layman and spells the word wrong. sorry, you can't do that and NOT look stupid.

i took it low...so shoot me.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

hyphen said:


> they're killing us because we killed them. do i suggest we sit back and do nothing? no, but the u.s. started this mess to begin with. what if another country invaded the u.s. for our resources and killed many of us. and our people sided with the invaders but a militant group came up...i don't know about you, but if some foreigners tried to invade my country, i'd be pretty pissed. i'm pretty sure i'd kill them too.
> i'll be damned if someone's going to invade my country, kill my people, and call me wrong for killing them in return.
> 
> YES WE RESOLVED THE ISSUES OURSELVES. SO WHY DON'T WE LET THE GOD DAMN IRAQIS LET THEM SETTLE THEIR PROBLEMS FOR THEMSELVES. they're not little children that need to be baby fed. we stuck our noses in their business and are facing the consequences. civillian or not, they're there because it was their choice.


 Hyphen, whether or not the US should remain in Iraq is subject to debate; but please respond to the numerous world conflicts involving Islam independent of the Iraq situation. I'll repeat that noone has come up with a rational response. Are those situations America's fault, and how should the world deal with global terrorism?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

those attacks were made on the u.s. and the u.s. supporters. terror attacks were, for the most part, made on u.s. embassies and u.s. property [i.e. the attack in yemen]. they also targetted u.s. supporters. spain was attacked, but isntead of retaliating, they retreated. since they did so, the al-qaeda network ceased attacks on them.

i never claimed to have a solution for the international conflicts so i can't offer one. but there wouldn't be as many terrorist attacks on the u.s. had we not meddled in other affairs to begin with. are those situations america's fault? not directly, but the root of the problem is definitely from us. it's not like al-qaeda up and decided to blow our buildings up "just because."


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> so you're really sure of their motives when they kidnapped the russians eh? why would they should mercy to a country that already has nothing to do with the current situation? "oh, you guys aren't doing anything to us, but we're going to show our power anyway".


Yes, to keep them out of it.



> but the u.s. started this mess to begin with.


Where the f*ck were you when 9/11 happened? O*&^@^$UGDUKAYTD&^



> LET THEM SETTLE THEIR PROBLEMS FOR THEMSELVES


Because some radical will take control of their government and it'll happen all over again. It dosen't solve terrorism! It happened in Germany with Hitler, it happened in Iraq with Saddam, it happened in Iran with the guy that overthrew the Shah, it happened with Stalin, it happened with Hirohoto in Japan, it happened in China with Mao what's-his-face, it happened in North Korea, it happened in North Vietnam (eventually the entire country), it happend in Libya, it happened in Liberia, it happened in Hati, it happened in Cuba, it happend in Italy, it happened in the Philippenes, it happened in Afghanistan, it happened in Chechnya, it happened in Somalia!











> i took it low...so shoot me


Sorry, I don't have a gun on hand


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what i'm getting at here is not who's fault it is. my original post was about what i learned from an awesome professor. basically, to realize that we may have our own beliefs, but that other people have beliefs too. we don't need to agree with them, but can we stop being so thick headed and realize there is more than one right? another person's right may not be ours, but it's subjectivity [like i've said numerous times]


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> they also targetted u.s. supporters. spain was attacked, but isntead of retaliating, they retreated. since they did so, the al-qaeda network ceased attacks on them.


And how is retreating going to solve anything?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> what i'm getting at here is not who's fault it is. my original post was about what i learned from an awesome professor. basically, to realize that we may have our own beliefs, but that other people have beliefs too. we don't need to agree with them, but can we stop being so thick headed and realize there is more than one right? another person's right may not be ours, but it's subjectivity [like i've said numerous times]


 that's a very comfortable position to argue from.

For example, if you had a kid and some sick f*ck kidnapped, raped and killed your child you could also say - "I may have my beliefs, but child killers have beliefs too. we don't need to agree with them, but can we stop being so thick headed and realize there is more than one right? another person's right may not be ours, but it's subjectivity"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> Yes, to keep them out of it.


they were out to begin with.



> Where the f*ck were you when 9/11 happened?


i was at home. what the hell does have to do with anything?



> Because some radical will take control of their government and it'll happen all over again. It dosen't solve terrorism! It happened in Germany with Hitler, it happened in Iraq with Saddam, it happened in Iran with the guy that overthrew the Shah, it happened with Stalin, it happened with Hirohoto in Japan, it happened in China with Mao what's-his-face, it happened in North Korea, it happened in North Vietnam (eventually the entire country), it happend in Libya, it happened in Liberia, it happened in Hati, it happened in Cuba, it happend in Italy, it happened in the Philippenes, it happened in Afghanistan, it happened in Chechnya, it happened in Somalia!


yep, it happened in a lot of places. ask me if i care. ask me...no, seriously... ask me.

china has come around without military intervention, japan got toppled in WW2 as did italy, the u.s.s.r., as did germany and numerous other places.

you forgot to mention pakistan. [oh yeah, the chinese Mao what's-his-face's name was Mao Ze Dong].

anyhow, this debate is getting nowhere. i stated my point in the previous post. read that and reflect on it for a bit. maybe the typical american stereotype can be broken.



> Sorry, I don't have a gun on hand


funny. that was a knee slapper.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > what i'm getting at here is not who's fault it is. my original post was about what i learned from an awesome professor. basically, to realize that we may have our own beliefs, but that other people have beliefs too. we don't need to agree with them, but can we stop being so thick headed and realize there is more than one right? another person's right may not be ours, but it's subjectivity [like i've said numerous times]
> ...


 exactly. because in the child killer's head, he feels right. or in some cases, he may think he's wrong but still does it. that goes into a completely different topic about the human psyche. you can refer to freud for that.

this is a matter of beliefs. if the killer's belief was that he needed to kill kids, then that's his belief. who am i to tell him that he's wrong? if he killed my kid, i'd rip his f*cking balls off. that more than likely won't change his beliefs.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> i was at home. what the hell does have to do with anything?


You know, the terrorists did that. It wasn't an accident. They killed over 3,000 *innocent* people!



> yep, it happened in a lot of places. ask me if i care. ask me...no, seriously... ask me.


So you're fine with it happening in Iraq? And, having another country threaten us?



> china has come around without military intervention, japan got toppled in WW2 as did italy, the u.s.s.r., as did germany and numerous other places.


Japan, Soviet Union, and Germany needed military intervention. Saying to back out of Iraq is like saying we should have let Hitler take over the entire world, exterminating Jews the whole way.



> oh yeah, the chinese Mao what's-his-face's name was Mao Ze Dong


"ask me if i care. ask me...no, seriously... ask me."



> that's a very comfortable position to argue from.
> 
> For example, if you had a kid and some sick f*ck kidnapped, raped and killed your child you could also say - "I may have my beliefs, but child killers have beliefs too. we don't need to agree with them, but can we stop being so thick headed and realize there is more than one right? another person's right may not be ours, but it's subjectivity"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ill respond on break from work. kinda tied up right now. hold that though, i'll be back in an hour.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> exactly. because in the child killer's head, he feels right. or in some cases, he may think he's wrong but still does it. that goes into a completely different topic about the human psyche. you can refer to freud for that.


So, in your opinion, child killers are sane people, who just have different views, and they should keep on doing what they do because of it?











> if he killed my kid, i'd rip his f*cking balls off


But attacking terrorists because they killed over 3,000 innocent people is wrong. *cough* hippocritical *cough*


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

hyphen said:


> those attacks were made on the u.s. and the u.s. supporters. terror attacks were, for the most part, made on u.s. embassies and u.s. property [i.e. the attack in yemen]. they also targetted u.s. supporters. spain was attacked, but isntead of retaliating, they retreated. since they did so, the al-qaeda network ceased attacks on them.
> 
> i never claimed to have a solution for the international conflicts so i can't offer one. but there wouldn't be as many terrorist attacks on the u.s. had we not meddled in other affairs to begin with. are those situations america's fault? not directly, but the root of the problem is definitely from us. it's not like al-qaeda up and decided to blow our buildings up "just because."


 Hyphen I have to give you credit and respect for taking everyone on solo. I remember when my girlfriend's family used to gang up on me. Unfortunately I can't agree that the USA is at the root of all terrorist conflicts. Radical Islam was cutting off heads long before America became a nation. It's so easy to cast blame on anyone but the perpetrators(sp?). It seems that you espouse a certain degree of moral relativism, which I consider dangerous in times like these. It's important to have certain moral absolutes, as the saying goes: If you don't stand up for something, you'll fall for anything." Also, when you said what you would do to someone who attacked your kid, that pretty much sums up everyone's views toward radical Islam.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> So, in your opinion, child killers are sane people, who just have different views, and they should keep on doing what they do because of it?


where, in any of my posts, did i say that they should keep on doign what they're doing or that i said it was okay? it seems like the power of observation is beyond you. maybe you ought to reread my post.



> But attacking terrorists because they killed over 3,000 innocent people is wrong. *cough* hippocritical *cough*


read above paragraph. not once did i say that attacking terrorists was wrong. nor did i ever say that we were doing was wrong. once again, it seems as though observation and comprehension > you. someone please point out where i said it wasn't okay to attack terrorists? please point out to me contradictory statements and prove me a *hypocrite*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

so hyphen, your whole point was that we have different sets of beliefs ? well, no sh*t. Frankly, I could care less what their beliefs are (whether it be 71 virgins and eternal heaven for killing infidels or what have you). All I know is they terrorize and kill innocent people and for that they need to be dealt with in the most extreme manner


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> exactly. because in the child killer's head, he feels right. or in some cases, he may think he's wrong but still does it. that goes into a completely different topic about the human psyche. you can refer to freud for that.
> 
> this is a matter of beliefs. if the killer's belief was that he needed to kill kids, then that's his belief. who am i to tell him that he's wrong? if he killed my kid, i'd rip his f*cking balls off. that more than likely won't change his beliefs.


Of course the child killer has different beliefs, but they are immoral and should be stopped.



> read above paragraph. not once did i say that attacking terrorists was wrong.


You said:


> all that's happening right now is the u.s. is planting a seed in the middle east.





> they're killing us because we killed them.





> don't know about you, but if some foreigners tried to invade my country, i'd be pretty pissed. i'm pretty sure i'd kill them too.





> i'll be damned if someone's going to invade my country, kill my people, and call me wrong for killing them in return.


These reference that you believe it was wrong for us to go into Iraq and get the terrorists.



> but there wouldn't be as many terrorist attacks on the u.s. had we not meddled in other affairs to begin with


Please explain.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > bassfisherman,
> ...


 For all of you who support the Iraq war, I suggest you read this.

http://www.ithaca.edu/politics/gagnon/talks/us-iraq.htm

As far as your questions about why are there so many conflicts involving Islamic militants around the world and how to solve it, I don't know, but starting wars and taking sides with these countries for our own benefits certainly can't be helping. Seems like some of you think we are good and they are evil but that just isn't the case. I know 09/11 was a big blow to America, but in reality that was nothing compared to how many innocent muslim lives have been lost at American hands, and I dont see anyone in our government who seems to worried about that.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Also, nobody ever seems to address this issue, WE DID NOT GO TO IRAQ TO GET TERRORISTS! We went because of the lies our government fed the population about Weapons of Mass Destruction. Weapons we "knew" they had because we helped them to get those weapons! Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11, and yet we have killed 3 times as many innocent civilians there in Iraq than died 9/11. And if you think it's for their benefit that's just not the case. Who are we to say what government they should have, and who are we to take control of a country because we think they may be a threat to us? Oil is one of the main underlying causes of this war, they know it, and Americans deny it and deny it, but it is the truth.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

you dont see the us gov worried about any iraqi lives? lets see....should the US drop a $20,000 bomb to kill a terrorists house, or a $1 million smart bomb to kill the same house and minimize as much damage as possible?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Let's see, killing 10,000 innocent civilians, to avenge killings of 3000 innocent civilians. Going after people in a country that wasn't even involved. I don't see how our government has proved they care about the lives of innocent civilians with that one.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> Let's see, killing 10,000 innocent civilians, to avenge killings of 3000 innocent civilians.


*That's because the fricking terrorists hide among, and act as "innocent" civilians. *Is 10,000 (







) an actual estimate, or something made up to prove your point? If we don't go after the terrorists, they will keep targeting innocent people, that's why we have to stop them.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Denver said:


> Also, nobody ever seems to address this issue, WE DID NOT GO TO IRAQ TO GET TERRORISTS! We went because of the lies our government fed the population about Weapons of Mass Destruction. Weapons we "knew" they had because we helped them to get those weapons! Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11, and yet we have killed 3 times as many innocent civilians there in Iraq than died 9/11. And if you think it's for their benefit that's just not the case. Who are we to say what government they should have, and who are we to take control of a country because we think they may be a threat to us? Oil is one of the main underlying causes of this war, they know it, and Americans deny it and deny it, but it is the truth.


 Denver, how do you know that their were not WMDs and they weren't just shipped out to somewhere like Syria. Also, how do you know their wasn't any direct connection between 911 and Iraq? - because some politicized panel concluded that. AlQueda is in Iraq now and, according to evidence even from the media, they were in Iraq to some capacity before the war.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Earlier in the thread I posted a link to where the 10K estimate came from. It could be more, it could be less, but it is certainly more than 3000 don't you think? Check the link.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Earlier in the thread I posted a link to where the 10K estimate came from. It could be more, it could be less, but it is certainly more than 3000 don't you think? Check the link.


A 10K estimate is still over-kill, I mean we could wipe the whole country out in a matter hours if we truly wanted to - but thats not our way.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

That also includes coalition non-combatant deaths.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Denver said:


> Earlier in the thread I posted a link to where the 10K estimate came from. It could be more, it could be less, but it is certainly more than 3000 don't you think? Check the link.


 Wow. Just because its posted on the Internet somewhere.... must mean ITS TRUE!


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Al-Zarqawi reportedly threatens to kill Iraqi Prime Minister Allawi



> Wow. Just because its posted on the Internet somewhere.... must mean ITS TRUE!


It could be just some more media propaganda set up to bias people against the war. Good one Mike!


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier in the thread I posted a link to where the 10K estimate came from. It could be more, it could be less, but it is certainly more than 3000 don't you think? Check the link.
> ...


 I'm not stupid enough to believe that. But even if it is half of that it is still more than Sep 11. I guess I could just go on believing they were all insurgents or humans shields like some of us though. Plus, that only takes into account estimated deaths during this Iraq war, nothing compared to the last 13 or 14 years in Iraq alone, not even mentioning the middle east as a whole.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What the hell did you just say?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Hyphen I have to give you credit and respect for taking everyone on solo. I remember when my girlfriend's family used to gang up on me. Unfortunately I can't agree that the USA is at the root of all terrorist conflicts. Radical Islam was cutting off heads long before America became a nation. It's so easy to cast blame on anyone but the perpetrators(sp?). It seems that you espouse a certain degree of moral relativism, which I consider dangerous in times like these. It's important to have certain moral absolutes, as the saying goes: If you don't stand up for something, you'll fall for anything." Also, when you said what you would do to someone who attacked your kid, that pretty much sums up everyone's views toward radical Islam.


 I don't think anyone that's responded to my posts understands anything that I'm getting at. fishypoo is obviously lost in his own world. he seems to be under the impression that i said it was WRONG to attack iraq? i don't know where some of these people get their assumptions from [like the other guy that said i was rascist]. if nothing else, it has to be their low comprehension skills.

anyhow, since you're the only one who seems to be able to hold a debate on a level that doesn't include personal attacks or sarcasm, i'll respond to you.

the islamic peoples were indeed cutting off heads for quite a while. And moral relativsm is EXACTLY what i was getting at. no one else seems to understand that. i don't even think they understand what the definition of relative or subjective is. is it dangerous that i profess this? yes, because as you can see, i get attacked by everyone. they say they understand, but they really don't. instead they constantly reiterate that "they're wrong because of -this-"

additionally, moral absolutes do exist but different people have different moral absolutes, that's what i'm pointing out. i'm not supporting al-qaeda at all, but that's what it seems like i'm coming off as [a terrorist supporter]. that's not the case. i'm simply pointing out that they're fighting for what they believe in, as are we. but people say that they're -insert derogatory term for primitive human here-. they call us infidels, we call them savage. kettle, meet pot, pot meet kettle. case in point, what i'm asking is who gave the western world the power to dictate what is and isn't morally "correct"?

everyone claims that we're right, they're wrong. according to who? according to our belief system. but within their network, it's perfectly fine. the ends justifies the means. so, are we right because we're a more powerful nation? couldn't it be that there are more than one rights?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

their own people condemns the acts as well as the rest of the world (terrorist and insurgents ie bombs, beheadings, etc). Al sadr even went against the clerics


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

can we close this topic? its pointless, just lots of arguing, nothing what we say here in this thread is going to change the Al-Queda's ways or get the U.S to pull out or send in reinforcements or whatever. It just leads to upsetting eachother


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

It is hard to believe with all of our power that we could not have done something about this. It is also hard to believe that soemone could possibly believe such a stupid and ridiculous religion. How could a human being do something like that, with that guy begging for his life...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> It is hard to believe with all of our power that we could not have done something about this. It is also hard to believe that soemone could possibly believe such a stupid and ridiculous religion. How could a human being do something like that, with that guy begging for his life...


 don't bash the islamic religion because of some bad seeds. the quran doesn't promote these sorts of actions.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i guess you also beleive in stupid religion too eh aaron?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

right on hypen


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

They do what they do becuase it hurts other people. And they use their religion as an excuse.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

in response to not believe american could have done more, one can never underestimate the will power of a person or group


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > It is hard to believe with all of our power that we could not have done something about this. It is also hard to believe that soemone could possibly believe such a stupid and ridiculous religion. How could a human being do something like that, with that guy begging for his life...
> ...


Islam, Christianity and Judism all promote violence in some fashion. Its just the muslims turn to show there ass and bitch the word of god.









If the old fashin crusaders were still kicking, the muslims would be screwed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Chunker-2000 said:


> They do what they do becuase it hurts other people. And they use their religion as an excuse.


 that's like a cheezy propaganda poster made for elementary kids. and it's false too.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

User said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


oh really? please do cite these references. i was once a born again christian [thought i don't believe in religion anymore] and read a good part of the bible. maybe you can cite some verses from the quran or torah that promotes violence.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Just to name a few.....

The only reward of those who make war upon Allah and His messenger and strive after corruption in the land will be that they will be killed or crucified, or have their hands and feet on alternate sides cut off, or will be expelled out of the land....(Quran; Surah 5:33) = Saddam did this to Iraqis

...beware of them lest they seduce you from some part of that which Allah has revealed to you. And if they turn away know that Allah's will is to sm te them...(Quran; Surah 5:49)

...Take not the Jews and Christians for friends. They are friends one to another. He among you who takes them for friends is one of them. Lo! Allah guids not these wrongdoing people. (Quran Surah 5:51)

And let not those who disbelieve suppose that they can overcome. Lo! they cannot escape. Make ready for them all you can by armed force...(Quran; Surah 8:59-60a)

...slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive, and besiege them, and prepare to ambush them. But if they repent and establish [Islamic] worship...their way is free. Lo! Allah is forgiving and Merciful. (Quran; Surah 9:5) = Terrorists have told the USA this in many speeches.

...Strive against the disbelievers and the hypocrites! Be harsh with them...(Quran; Surah 9:73)

The terrorists has taken this messages and twisted them around - Religion has came back, and bit everyone in the ass. These people have be pumped with this garbage and hatred and now it shows.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> i guess you also beleive in stupid religion too eh aaron?


They believe if they kill people they will go to heaven. They believe that what they are doing is right, because of they're religion!

Edit: Well maybe I hate the religion so bad because of my psycho muslim neighbors. She started yelling at us and saying we will be damned for not putting a lid on our garbage can..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I would like to add Im not talking about all muslims - just the terrorist muslims.

For god sakes, these MF's blow themselves up in malls and markets because they think they go to heaven and live the allah - answer me - WTF makes them believe that?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

interesting...i was under the impression that the islamic faith didn't promote much violence. i should look into that some more when i have time. thanks for the cites :nod:


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> fishypoo is obviously lost in his own world.


Probably true.











> hold a debate on a level that doesn't include personal attacks or sarcasm


 Hey, I tried to refrain! Even when you "commented" on Bambino's writing skills (though he may have instigated it). I just happen to disagree with you, that's all.











> he seems to be under the impression that i said it was WRONG to attack iraq?


Well, you talked about how we're killing innocent people by attacking Iraq, and how we shouldn't be there, etc.

Whatever, I'm going to bed and hopefully things will be chill between us by whenever I come back.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i'm over it already. i was getting all worked up over nothing. plus, if i take it any further i'm gonna get kicked off the board. ive gotten like 50% warning in 2 days


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Just to be fair, check out the book of Joshua for biblical violence, which includes mass circumcisions. What makes Judaism and Christianity GENERALLY more evolved is that, barring the card carrying fundamentalists(usually uneducated), people have learned to see much of the Bible as history and not always specifically relevant to the present. Unfortunately, in the Muslim world - quite repressive by today's standards - people are indoctrinated to fundamentalist, literal interpretation of texts at a very early age. The result is self-evident. Also, unless someone can prove me wrong, there seems to be more violence in the Islamic holy books. Most God-condoned Biblical violence is in the early books of the Old Testemant, which is typical of many ancient cultures that embraced violent gods.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dang hyphen you better double check all your spelling before you even think about knocking me again.
and do all your research before posting mislead opinions.

fish poo quote me if i started it.

xenon thanks

gennin thanks

*to the man who posted quran quotes to open up hyphens eyes to what they really teach, thank you.

as long as muslims try to attack me because i am different i will continue to fight and stop it.

- phil

oh sorry for my 6th grade spelling and quote techniques as they will only get better. i am still considered a newbie and dont know all of the ropes, so please give me a bit of respect.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> fish poo quote me if i started it.


I'm just trying to resolve the issue, that's all.

I found this on MSN today:
Coordinated attacks kill at least 69 across Iraq


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> dang hyphen you better double check all your spelling before you even think about knocking me again.
> and do all your research before posting mislead opinions.
> 
> fish poo quote me if i started it.
> ...


 sorry bud, you don't really deserve respect. i don't respect anyone that insults my intelligence without any room to do so.

get a spellchecker.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > dang hyphen you better double check all your spelling before you even think about knocking me again.
> ...


Whoever you respect is your concern, but you're a guest on this site, and we demand mutual respect as one of our house rules.
So swallow your goddamn pride and respect our rules: you know what the consequences are if you fail to do so and make a mockery out of our hospitality...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

can we close this irrelevant thread now?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> can we close this irrelevant thread now?


 I don't think it's irrelevant when someone's head it knifed off by a bunch of savages...

This thread will be closed if you people don't play nice, however: so play nice or don't play at all...


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> can we close this irrelevant thread now?





> can we close this topic? its pointless, just lots of arguing, nothing what we say here in this thread is going to change the Al-Queda's ways or get the U.S to pull out or send in reinforcements or whatever. It just leads to upsetting eachother


Markosaur, if you have nothing to add, don't post! Otherwise ignore the thread.











> Whoever you respect is your concern, but you're a guest on this site, and we demand mutual respect as one of our house rules.
> So swallow your goddamn pride and respect our rules: you know what the consequences are if you fail to do so and make a mockery out of our hospitality...


Thank you Judazzz, as for hyphen and BAMBINO, just chill it's over.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


 so you expect me to respect someone who doesn't respect me? i'm not making a mockery out of anyone's hospitality. he starts calling me a "lamen" and then i get the tongue lashing for saying i don't respect him? i sense some unfairness.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

p.s. i swallowed my pride when User cited references from the quran and proved me wrong. unlike some people, i can admit when i am wrong.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> so you expect me to respect someone who doesn't respect me? i'm not making a mockery out of anyone's hospitality. he starts calling me a "lamen" and then i get the tongue lashing for saying i don't respect him? i sense some unfairness.


He meant that for the both of you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wellp, i'm over it. i'll just ignore this thread from this point on. sorry if i offended you fishypoo...that rhymed


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> sorry if i offended you fishypoo


You didn't offend me, so don't worry about it











> i'll just ignore this thread from this point on


Great, now we have no one to argue with! lol j/k :rasp:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hyphen, - i never disrespected you. if you thought i did, im sorry.










> he starts calling me a "lamen" and then i get the tongue lashing for saying i don't respect him?


 i didnt call you, a 'lamen'. i said-


> in lamen terms for hyphen.


yes i spelled lamen wrong. there should have also been an 'S' on the end and 'Y', i meant to have said, "in laymens terms for hyphen" . 'laymens terms' means,
described for somebody who is not trained or expert in a particular area. so, an alternate/ easier way to understand a concept is given.
i did not mean to insult you... only to put my concept, in 'laymens terms' for you.
in this thread, my concepts seemed extreemly hard for you to grasp, so i took it upon myself to say that.



> sorry bud, you don't really deserve respect. i don't respect anyone that insults my intelligence without any room to do so.
> 
> get a spellchecker.


as ive given you respect, i have had none in return. im very sorry you took it the wrong way.








hyphen i forgive you. its cool.








please, i ask one thing of you...

when a subject that is simillar to this threads content comes up in your life, please explain to another, what you have learned about the muslim religion and muslim extreemists. how there is a difference between them. explain what the holly quran states and how it affects us. you are always entitled to your opinion. but do your research before you give it.









i hope we are cool now. no hard feelings.?

every body else this was between me and hyphen, maybe fishh poo also.
so, thank you no help was needed.








-but thanks.
fishpoo- we should be chill too right?cause i never had any harsh words with you. jus makin sure nothin was mis-understood.









immovabled mind, only sword.

peace,
-phil


----------

